# What are your best 3 cycling purchases?



## al3xsh (21 Dec 2016)

As I was riding today I got to thinking what my best cycling related purchases have been. I reckon my top 3 are probably:

1) my road bike!
2) my Garmin edge 520
3) a good pair of bib tights for winter 

I'm curious about other peoples lists!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2016)

1) My Sirrus as it was my first serious bike that got me addicted.
2) Track pump - it was like someone had released the brakes once the tyres were correctly inflated
3) Putting DMR pedals on the bike (thanks to @Mo1959 ) - feet no longer slipped

I would have said my Satmap on the list, but I never purchased that


----------



## numbnuts (21 Dec 2016)

Thorn touring bike
Blowfish camalbak
KMX Trike


----------



## screenman (21 Dec 2016)

You don't half get some complicated questions on this forum 

Best thing I ever got for cycling was my wife, she has purchased my last three bikes for me as suprises.


----------



## Ice2911 (21 Dec 2016)

Genesis touring bike 
Shimano pd-m324 combination pedals and MTb shoes
Brooks carved Cambium saddle


----------



## Markymark (21 Dec 2016)

Sirrus sport
Stage 1 track session
Quadlock iPhone holder


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Dec 2016)

1. Surly Long Haul Trucker
Heavy, slow, comfortable. A great bike that opened my eyes to the possibilities of not going as fast as I can everywhere.
2. Garmin 800
Changed my riding completely - I'm more likely to try new routes, and do a lot more exploring in places I've not been before thanks to this little gadget.
3. Brompton S6-L
Having a bike that folds easily to the size of a smallish suitcase opens up all sorts of riding opportunities. Great little bikes, even at the prices Brompton charge for them.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Dec 2016)

My 13 hybrid . 1st bike for 25 years that got me riding.
My giant Defy . Suddenly I could go further faster
Padded shorts . Spent the first 6 months in trackie bottoms shunning lycra . Padded shorts were a revalation


----------



## ColinJ (21 Dec 2016)

I reckon this is the list ...

Bike
Mapping software
GPS
I plan all of my routes using the mapping software - Memory Map Landranger GB - one huge digital map of the UK which allows me to devise routes anywhere in the country, except Northern Ireland (for some reason). If you have ever looked at any of my forum ride threads, you will see routes plotted on MM.

The GPS allows me to follow the routes without the hassle of messing about with printed maps.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2016)

Pashley tube rider 
Padded undershorts 
Shimano road shoes and pedals  ( for the road bike)


----------



## dim (21 Dec 2016)

Garmin Edge 1000 .... I've now explored areas close to my home that I had never been to before, and am now doing a bit of hills (Cambridge is pretty flat but some decent hills if you head out South of Cambridge .... I now create routes on ridewithgps in conjunction with Strava Heatmaps and am enjoying the new routes

Garmin Varia Radar ..... brilliant and makes cycling a pleasure when you are cycling with speed on quiet roads as you can take a more central position .... it's like having an extra set of eyes behind your head

Specialized S-Works Transition .... was a bargain and has a full Campagnolo Chorus groupset .... fits me like a glove and I will keep this one for a long time

there's more.... but those are the 3 best


----------



## dim (21 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> 1. Surly Long Haul Trucker
> Heavy, slow, comfortable. A great bike that opened my eyes to the possibilities of not going as fast as I can everywhere.
> 2. Garmin 800
> Changed my riding completely - I'm more likely to try new routes, and do a lot more exploring in places I've not been before thanks to this little gadget.
> ...



I agree with the Surly LHT .... I'm using mine as my winter bike and commute approx 40km per day .... a good average speed on mine (mine has 26 inch wheels) is 20-23km/hr .... it's a bike that you can ride for 10-12 hours a day but it does not do fast rides .... At first, I tried to go faster, but then I had a sore knee  .... it's like riding a Cadillac .... slow and comfy

I will be changing the Continental tyres soon, and replace them with Schwalbe Marathon Supreme (2 inch wide) .... that will change the ride completely and will be even more comfy (I've used these tyres before on another bike)


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2016)

Hmmm. indirectly linked to cycling are my exped downmat 7, my Haglöf's three-season sleeping bag, and my Helsport Nordmarka 2 tent. These are what make a good tour successful, IMO.

I'm obviously happy with my bikes, but it's the next one (a Surly Disc Trucker) which will be my no.1 on the list.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> I agree with the Surly LHT .... I'm using mine as my winter bike and commute approx 40km per day .... a good average speed on mine (mine has 26 inch wheels) is 20-23km/hr .... it's a bike that you can ride for 10-12 hours a day but it does not do fast rides .... At first, I tried to go faster, but then I had a sore knee  .... it's like riding a Cadillac .... slow and comfy
> 
> I will be changing the Continental tyres soon, and replace them with Schwalbe Marathon Supreme (2 inch wide) .... that will change the ride completely and will be even more comfy (I've used these tyres before on another bike)


Yup - I have a 700c version, and the best thing I ever did was putting 42c tyres (the largest I can fit under mudguards) on it. My experience with heavily puncture protected tyres (Conti Touring Plus) wasn't great, and I ended up going back to Continental Comfort Contacts, fwiw.


----------



## Drago (21 Dec 2016)

1) My bike
2) Front light
3) Rear light

Interesting that 'helmet' has made no one's top three.


----------



## Ice2911 (21 Dec 2016)

Drago said:


> 1) My bike
> 2) Front light
> 3) Rear light
> 
> Interesting that 'helmet' has made no one's top three.


I have just bought a Carnac Notus Road Helmet from Planetx at £26 and so much better than my previous one, don't really know I have it on. Thought bike and a comfortable seat were more important


----------



## Ice2911 (21 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> Garmin Edge 1000 .... I've now explored areas close to my home that I had never been to before, and am now doing a bit of hills (Cambridge is pretty flat but some decent hills if you head out South of Cambridge .... I now create routes on ridewithgps in conjunction with Strava Heatmaps and am enjoying the new routes
> 
> Garmin Varia Radar ..... brilliant and makes cycling a pleasure when you are cycling with speed on quiet roads as you can take a more central position .... it's like having an extra set of eyes behind your head
> 
> ...


I have to say my Garmin tour has made me explore areas I never knew around Norfolk using the set a distance and let it plan me a loop. Great fun.


----------



## dim (21 Dec 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Yup - I have a 700c version, and the best thing I ever did was putting 42c tyres (the largest I can fit under mudguards) on it. My experience with heavily puncture protected tyres (Conti Touring Plus) wasn't great, and I ended up going back to Continental Comfort Contacts, fwiw.



I doubt that I will ever sell my LHT .... I bought mine brand new and added stainless steel mudguards, a Gilles Berthoud Aravis saddle, etc etc ....I would have loved to get the Disk Trucker, but I got my LHT for £600 delivered (it's the accessories that cost lots)


----------



## HLaB (21 Dec 2016)

My first near BSO which got me back into cycling is my number 1, not sure what 2 and 3 are though, perhaps my old sirrus and/ or another bike.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Dec 2016)

1- Montane velo gilet. Made of silky stuff- Lovely! Cost £15 in a sale.
2-Ortlieb panniers. Bombproof.
3a- Cube agree GTC
3b-Thorn Raven tandem.


----------



## greekonabike (21 Dec 2016)

I've only just started my 'cycling career' so I've not yet bought all that much, although I'm trying!!! So my list will have to be...

1. My Giant hybrid
2. My cheapo Zefal mudflaps (best £7.48 I've spent and super easy to take off for cleaning)
3. A snood (got it for a fiver down the local market and use it on a daily basis on and off the bike)

GOAB


----------



## winjim (21 Dec 2016)

For improving my skills as a mechanic, Roger Musson's _Wheelbuilding _ebook.
For allowing me to ride in any conditions at any time of year, studded winter tyres.
For sheer hilarity/insanity, for allowing me to keep riding while my other bikes are inaccessible, and just because it's the latest thing I've bought, the crazy little Bickerton folder that's currently on the stand, getting brought back into rideable condition. It's very silly .


----------



## greekonabike (21 Dec 2016)

winjim said:


> For improving my skills as a mechanic, Roger Musson's _Wheelbuilding _ebook.
> For allowing me to ride in any conditions at any time of year, studded winter tyres.
> For sheer hilarity/insanity, for allowing me to keep riding while my other bikes are inaccessible, and just because it's the latest thing I've bought, the crazy little Bickerton folder that's currently on the stand, getting brought back into rideable condition. It's very silly .



Sorry for derailing the thread but how are you finding the studded tyres? We normally get the worst weather in January and February and I was considering some studded tyres as I tend to ride on ungritted roads. 

GOAB


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2016)

Joe blow sport pump
Garmin 200
And anyone of my bikes


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Dec 2016)

Drago said:


> 1) My bike
> 2) Front light
> 3) Rear light
> 
> Interesting that 'helmet' has made no one's top three.


Safety items aren't that glamarous and this thread was clearly intended for people to boast about.

1 - My bike
2 - Tubeless wheels*
3 - Tubeless tyres*
*until they went wrong, haven't tried to fix them yet so it might well be me that was the problem.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2016)

1. The Whyte Montpellier, quite simply the most comfortable bike I've ever been on. Granted I also have a Spesh Roubaix carbon but that is only 6 months old if that and will take some fiddling to get right. The Monty I've had for 3 years and is bob on.

2. As already mentioned and possibly influenced by, a track pump, again a Joe Blow II.

3.Work stand, no more hanging a bike by the saddle over a broom between two chair backs.


----------



## alicat (21 Dec 2016)

1. Beko track pump
2. Selle Anatomica saddle
3. Revolution tune up workstand


----------



## TeeShot (21 Dec 2016)

1. Cannondale CAAD10 
2. Gore Phantom jacket
3. Bontrager work stand


----------



## winjim (21 Dec 2016)

greekonabike said:


> Sorry for derailing the thread but how are you finding the studded tyres? We normally get the worst weather in January and February and I was considering some studded tyres as I tend to ride on ungritted roads.
> 
> GOAB


Totally worth it. Mine are Schwalbe Winters which are a 30mm road tyre so they just fit under the guards on my CdF. They have less tread and fewer studs than a full on snow tyre like a Marathon Winter and are obviously narrower. Riding on ice is no problem at all, even sheet ice. On loose snow I sometimes need to use a very low gear and spin the rear wheel to clear it down to a more solid base for the studs to grip as the tread won't really cope. The front wheel you need to push sideways like a snowplough until it clears enough to bite. Slidy funtimes but that's only on the deep stuff. For regular icy roads they're ideal. I've ridden round the minor roads of the Peak District in the depths of winter and been fine.

Now that the Bickerton's going to be my main bike for a while, I might have to diy some 14" and 16" studded tyres. Now that would be hilarious.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2016)

I'll just go with one: a house in the Alps.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Dec 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> I'll just go with one: a house in the Alps.



No. 2 - avalanche insurance!


----------



## BrynCP (21 Dec 2016)

1. The hybrid where it all started (Giant Escape 2)
2. The Garmin Edge 500 that, even with the crude breadcrumb trail, got me as far as 62 miles
3. The road bike (Felt Z85)


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> No. 2 - avalanche insurance!


And No.3 would be a nice road bike to escape the avalanche. 

Oh, I seem to have done that too. Oops.


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Dec 2016)

1. Tubeless wheels and tyres
2. Selle SMP Composit saddle
3. Park Tools work stand


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Dec 2016)

Hmm, purchases...

1. Cinelli Experience
2. Veloce Groupset
3. Gatorskins

Or,

1. Campagnolo Bullet 80s
2. Cinelli Experience #2
3. Deda aero bars

Or,

1. Apple Watch 2
2. Mince pies
3. Chianti

Hard to choose.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Dec 2016)

1. My Casco Carbon Fiber warp sprint Helmet
2. My Casco speed time helmet
3. My Btwin AF720 road bike.


----------



## Jody (22 Dec 2016)

1. The Bike
2. Tubeless kit
3. Waterproof shorts and socks


----------



## jay clock (22 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Hmmm. indirectly linked to cycling are my exped downmat 7, my Haglöf's three-season sleeping bag, and my Helsport Nordmarka 2 tent. These are what make a good tour successful, IMO.
> 
> I'm obviously happy with my bikes, but it's the next one (a Surly Disc Trucker) which will be my no.1 on the list.


@Dayvo I would have said the same about my Downmat then I replaced it with a Synmat UL7 which allows you to blow up by mouth


----------



## Joffey (22 Dec 2016)

1. My B'Twin Alur 700 - it was faulty, their customer services was poor on two occasions so they swapped it for a B'Twin Mach 720 which is a fantastic bike. So thanks Alur 700 :-D

2. Castelli Alpha Jersey - expensive but warm and water resistant. My mates go out with layers upon layers of jerseys and jackets, I have my Alpha. Great bit of kit.

2. Garmin 520 - It was a luxury purchase but has some great features (now crash detection) and makes my riding a bit more enjoyable.


----------



## Dan Morinary (22 Dec 2016)

Three new kids bikes that will be delivered to my little gang on Cristmas morning by Santa. The smallest lads one has an intergrated football carrier that he will love!


----------



## Smithbat (22 Dec 2016)

1, My bike
2, Padded bottoms (they make them in big sizes if you look hard enough)
3 My base layer top, means I can ride when it is cold.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Dec 2016)

1) My Spa Steel Audax bike. 
2) My Decathlon handlebar bag. What a fantastic bit of kit. Cost about £15. Pork pie quarters, money, phone and malt loaf always at hand.
3) My Aldi long sleeve jersey. I have lots of jerseys, but outside of the summer this is my go-to top.


----------



## kingrollo (22 Dec 2016)

Brooks saddle
Mich Pro Race Tyres
Cateye volt 300


----------



## Southside Mike (22 Dec 2016)

1. SLX disc brakes - replaced the squeaky, always needing bled Tektro brakes on my Sirrus - fantastic fit and forget upgrade
2. Exposure Trace lights - pulsing is so much better than flashing
3. Spesh Diverge - never need to think about likely surfaces on a route as it goes anywhere


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Dec 2016)

My Decathlon (Rockrider) MTB. In the big overall scheme of things, its not a marvellous bike, but its the dearest and by far the best one that I have ever owned.

Aldi pertex type windproof jacket. Folds away to the size of a tennis ball, but makes a huge difference if the weather turns a bit fresh.

DMR V8 pedals which replaced the slippery steel "rat trap" typed pedals on my bike. Yes, they do make holes in your legs if you accidently clout your shin with one, but they are lovely and grippy in all sorts of underfoot conditions. I would certainly buy another set if anything happened to my current ones.


----------



## Sixmile (22 Dec 2016)

1. Seasucker Mini Bomber Rack
2. X-Tools Work Stand
3. Croozer For 2 Trailer


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Dec 2016)

1. Giant TCR Advanced 3 this autumn
2. BBB thick neoprene overshoes on their third winter and doing very well
3. A little Garmin thing to keep track of my rides.


----------



## Johnno260 (22 Dec 2016)

1) My Merida Ride 400.
2) Endura SL biblongs.
3) Leznyne 800 front light


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2016)

My Bikes
My Garmins
My Shutt VR cycle Clothing.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Dec 2016)

Track pump (I see many have said this)
Brooks B17 titanium saddle
Heavy duty Overshoes


----------



## jayonabike (22 Dec 2016)

The bikes, all for different reasons 
Garmin
Rapha


----------



## biking_fox (22 Dec 2016)

My Thorn Raven Tour. 
A chinese import XL front light. Bright robust and reliable cheap and permanent.
ProViz switch jacket.


----------



## User6179 (22 Dec 2016)

Cube Agree GTC - over 30000 miles on the clock .

Rear wheel of Ebay with mavic CXP22 rim £30 , 3 winters use and still no signs of rim wear.

De Marchi (Gore Windstopper) winter jacket and gilet - amazingly warm for the thin material.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Dec 2016)

Bikes
Garmin
Gabba


----------



## Stinboy (22 Dec 2016)

1. Garmin 
2. Optilabs glasses with reaction lenses
3. Lezyne front light for night rides.

I'm a cheap and cheerful kind of chap in just about every regard, but outside of bike purchases these three are by far the most expensive cycling things I've bought to date.

It's not the cost though, it's the freedom they give my cycling. Exploring new places without the faff of maps, being able to go out in winter safely when the kids are in bed, and being able to see properly


----------



## samsbike (22 Dec 2016)

No surprises here

1. My road bikes
2. Padded shorts 
3. Lobster gloves - can survive winter


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 Dec 2016)

1. My bike - Jamis Komodo Pro 2016.
It's a hardtail that pissed off the MBR reviewer immensely as it wasn't a full suss with plus tyres costing £3k, so he got all whiny and wimpy about it "oh mummy I can feel little stones beneath the wheels.. bleat ... bleat... bleat..."
2. Camelbak - Had it for 12 years and never a complaint.
3. Specialized Rockhopper MTB shoes - Body geometry stuff actually made a difference for me and these babies take everything thrown at them. In fact I don't know what to replace them with! Great with Sealskinz socks.


----------



## chriscross1966 (22 Dec 2016)

1: Front luggage system for my Brompton
2: My Brompton (H3R, soon to be H11-rXC)
3: The Luxos U headlight for my Brompton

As an extra cos I didn't buy it: The Brompton toolkit for my Brompton


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Dec 2016)

Dubbin


----------



## Cycleops (22 Dec 2016)

1. Bike
2. Puncture repair kit
3. Pump.

You can't really do much without the last two.


----------



## gavroche (22 Dec 2016)

1 my bikes
2 the shed I had to build to house all my equipment and bikes.
3 garmin 200.


----------



## Aravis (22 Dec 2016)

I have to echo the Garmin Edge 200. Never missed a beat. Even though it's about to be replaced, as long as it breathes it will always find a place on my bike.

Secondly, a pair of £3 gloves I found in Asda some time last year. I don't know if they're intentionally designed for cycling, but they have reinforcement on the palms which works perfectly. Warm as toast in the coldest weather, but not waterproof at all - remember the price! When I next go out in serious rain I'll be testing a pair of Aldi lobsters.

But way out in front, the Flying Fortress saddle, £61 from Halfords. A design classic; nowadays I can't imagine sitting on anything else.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2016)

1. Brooks saddle
2. Dynamo lighting
3. Carradice panniers


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2016)

1) Wiggins Rouen 650 road bike
2) Cygolite Dart front light
3) Cold weather / windproof cycling gear


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2016)

Difficult one because there are so many! Tools have to be high up there including a cheap little spoke key I bought around 25 years ago and has built dozens of wheels since, but counting that in the top 3 would be far too serious.


GT hybrid bike. Has become my default ride and covered many thousands of happy miles of commute and leisure riding.
Foska 'crash test dummy' yellow cycle shirt. Makes me smile every time I put it on.
Shimano SPD shoes and pedals, anything else just isn't right. I feel one with the bike but can comfortably walk about off the bike.
I could easily list a top 10 or top 20 but that wasn't the question was it?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Dec 2016)

Garmin Edge 1000

Disc brake road bikes

Tacx Neo trainer


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2016)

Can I ask which Shimano shoes? After having at least a couple of "flashier" ones fail through over adventurous design and "modern materials" I really rate Shmano's old-fashioned fabric shoes. Near indestructible. I expect them to last until the soles go.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2016)

Ice2911 said:


> Shimano pd-m324 combination pedals


Yes great near perfect pedals for day to day cycling - apart from the fact that to service them you need a tool costing as much as the pedals. Do you have it? I keep waiting for Shimano to do a sensible minor redesign of the pedal but I don't think they will so I will I think have to bite the bullet/nut and get the tool.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Can I ask which Shimano shoes? After having at least a couple of "flashier" ones fail through over adventurous design and "modern materials" I really rate Shmano's old-fashioned fabric shoes. Near indestructible. I expect them to last until the soles go.


Had the M038 for many years and they are damn near indestructible. Still perfectly functional except for the lining around the heel starting to disintegrate (however, I have had them so long I can't even remember how long that is, could be 10 yrs!)





Now replaced with a pair of MT71 gore tex lined and with a vibram sole. The closest thing to a 'normal' shoe I have ever cycled in.


----------



## Ice2911 (23 Dec 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes great near perfect pedals for day to day cycling - apart from the fact that to service them you need a tool costing as much as the pedals. Do you have it? I keep waiting for Shimano to do a sensible minor redesign of the pedal but I don't think they will so I will I think have to bite the bullet/nut and get the tool.


No tool at the moment for servicing but hoping they won't need servicing for quite a while. Saw you were asking about shimano shoes. Here are mine, I really like them as feel ok when walking off the bike as well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2016)

Brompton
Dynohub lighting
£12 Decathlon barbag


----------



## WelshJon (23 Dec 2016)

Campag Zonda wheel upgrade with gp4000s tyres - feels like a different bike.
Garmin edge 520 - does everything I want and much more.
Track pump.

Honourable mentions to dhb areon race bib shorts. Fell apart before I replaced them


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2016)

4


I like Skol said:


> Had the M038 for many years and they are damn near indestructible. Still perfectly functional except for the lining around the heel starting to disintegrate (however, I have had them so long I can't even remember how long that is, could be 10 yrs!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snap skol. Just checked and those are exactly the same as mine. Must have had well over 12 years. I suppose, cycling being what it is these days they have discontinued them??????

Can't have folk buying simple well made durable stuff.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2016)

Blue Hills said:


> 4
> 
> Snap skol. Just checked and those are exactly the same as mine. Must have had well over 12 years. I suppose, cycling being what it is these days they have discontinued them??????
> 
> Can't have stuff buying simple well made durable stuff.


Lol! I got to a point where I was having trouble unclipping. I assumed it was worn pedals and lubed them which helped a bit. But the problem soon returned. When I eventually investigated properly I found that my occasional foot down at the traffic lights and what little walking I had done in the last decade had worn the cleats almost to a knife edge and once replaced the shoes were as good as new


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Dec 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Lol! I got to a point where I was having trouble unclipping. I assumed it was worn pedals and lubed them which helped a bit. But the problem soon returned. When I eventually investigated properly I found that my occasional foot down at the traffic lights and what little walking I had done in the last decade had worn the cleats almost to a knife edge and once replaced the shoes were as good as new


Yes, my cleats are worn. Will have to drill them out I think. Truly a sign of a good shoe when they outlive the metal stuff. Anyone know if they, or something very similar, are still available?


----------



## dim (23 Dec 2016)

Change to speedplay


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Dec 2016)

1. Tacx Neo
2. Ant+ dongle
3. Zwift subscription


----------



## paul_1979 (24 Dec 2016)

1) specialized Allez - first proper bike
2) Track pump - obvious reasons
3) Helmet - saved me from serious injury when I had my "off" a few years ago


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Dec 2016)

Studded ice tyres, well worth the money if you live in Scotland.
Joe Blow track pump, better than the park tool one.
Altura night vision jacket, so comfy, almost waterproof too.


----------



## tincaman (25 Dec 2016)

This year 2016,

Castelli Alpha jersey
Schwalbe S-One tubeless tyres
Moon Storm front light


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2016)

I think I was most pleased with what I considered my bargain buys. 
Altura Nevis jacket still with the labels on for £20.
Lovely Shimano fleecy backed windproof jersey/jacket. So cosy and well fitting. Again, someone bought wrong size so stuck it on ebay and I got it for around £20.
Pair of lightly used Specialed SPD shoes for around a tenner.

I love when I feel I have saved a fair bit of the new prices and they turn out to be really nice and fit well.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Dec 2016)

Boardman MX Sport - the bike that got me back cycling after over 20 years out of the saddle.

Garmin Edge 810 - keeps getting me out there, finding new roads and more importantly, getting me home.

Decent cycling shorts - after starting out with some of Muddy Fox's worst, getting a decent pair was a revelation.

Honourable mentions to Continental Gatorskin tyres, Topeak Pocket Rocket minipump and the indispensable Joe Blow Sport II track pump.


----------



## e-rider (25 Dec 2016)

Assos shorts
Garmin Edge
Fizik Aliante saddle


----------



## StuAff (25 Dec 2016)

1. The Viner. Under £800....what a bargain it was.
2. First pair of Shimano A530 SPD pedals...never looked back.
3. First Fizik Aliante Gamma. Picked on price. That worked out very nicely for my posterior. Bought another for the Condor, the Litespeed has the VS version.


----------



## Viking (26 Dec 2016)

1 Track pump (Joe Blow - other brands available)
2 FSA Omega handlebars - the shape is perfect for me
3. GP4000s tyres - great performance and no flats over multiple sets


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2016)

Peter Reads red book.
Peter Read coaching sessions.
Club membership.


----------



## adamangler (27 Dec 2016)

My bike 
Garmin edge 
Bkool


----------



## BalkanExpress (28 Dec 2016)

1) The first £1 I paid @dellzeqq 's night time barmy army. It reignited the passion.
2) Cycle Turing in Ireland by Tim Cooper. So many cold, wet, windy but wonderful days in the saddle
3) Third hand brake adjustment tool. 'Cos I only have two hands.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Dec 2016)

These 3 i spose..tho i love my giro mtb shoes and many other things..


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Dec 2016)

BalkanExpress said:


> 1) The first £1 I paid @dellzeqq 's night time barmy army. It reignited the passion.
> 2) Cycle Turing in Ireland by Tim Cooper. So many cold, wet, windy but wonderful days in the saddle
> 3) Third hand brake adjustment tool. 'Cos I only have two hands.


 to 1, never quite understood the need for 3, even though I'm a pretty cack-handed all fingers and thumbs mechanic and have often had to work on not-so-easy cantis.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Dec 2016)

I'm also a coffee head.

On your third machine?

You're buying the wrong ones - good Italian coffee machines are pretty much built for life.

You're not buying pod "machines" I hope.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Dec 2016)

al3xsh said:


> As I was riding today I got to thinking what my best cycling related purchases have been. I reckon my top 3 are probably:
> 
> 1) my road bike!
> 2) my Garmin edge 520
> ...


1 - the bike
2 - the saddle bag
3 - the bell


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Dec 2016)

Glad to hear it mr queasy - agree with you totally about the carbon/steel analogy - in fact, great minds think alike, I was also going to use it myself but was afraid that I might over-offend you on two counts - coffee and bike frames - I can recommend the Gaggia Classic by the way:

http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Gagg...nw:g|rnd:9909392928132589521|dvc:c|adp:1o2|mt:

Nice and heavy - none of this lightweight plastic nonsense though it does need regular descaling - particularly good if you want to do cappucinos. Must admit I haven't used mine in a while though and am usually fuelled through the day/rides by a good old fashioned Bialetti stove top thing.

I can recommend the Gaggia burr grinder - handy if you have regular access to cheap beans.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2016)

Of all time, I couldn't possibly limit my 'best of' selection to just 3. My best purchase of last year was a pink Rapha gilet, of which I am inordinately pleased !


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Brompton
> Dynohub lighting
> £12 Decathlon barbag





Dogtrousers said:


> 1) My Spa Steel Audax bike.
> 2) My Decathlon handlebar bag. What a fantastic bit of kit. Cost about £15. Pork pie quarters, money, phone and malt loaf always at hand.
> 3) My Aldi long sleeve jersey. I have lots of jerseys, but outside of the summer this is my go-to top.



The pair of you wuz robbed - it's now a fiver.

I think mine was about £10.

Handy bit of kit, not least because it's easy to remove/fit to any of my bikes.

A banana can be tucked under the elastic of the top flap, solving the knotty problem of bruise-free banana carriage.

Although I managed to lose a banana from the top of my bag.

Didn't see it go, which you'd think I might have done given that it was literally under my nose.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-bik...&ranSiteID=TnL5HPStwNw-eiEomMV5ZeQb2juBNmE8gQ


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> The pair of you wuz robbed - it's now a fiver.
> 
> I think mine was about £10.
> 
> ...


Must order another at that price!
Thanks!


----------



## Mb49 (28 Dec 2016)

Had a lot , but ones that stick out are 
A brand new set of Rockshox lyrik rc2l for £300.
A brand new set of dt Swiss E2200 wheels for £140.
A brand new Codeine 650b frame kit( purchased as one kit/unit) which came with Rockshox Monarch plus rc3 debonair shock and Fox 34 fit4 2016 forks for£750


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (29 Dec 2016)

That's a tough question! 
Top three of mine would be:
1. Gabba jersey
2. Di2
3. Powermeter.


----------



## Tom B (30 Dec 2016)

1. My commuter bike
2. good gloves
3. good lights


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Dec 2016)

1: The B-Twin 700 warm cycling jacket from Decathlon, and their 700 Roubaix tights. Cheap as chips, and perfectly effective. 
2: Flexalan, as recommended by @jay clock which made my many-years old Brooks B17 saddle actually rideable and comfortable, for the first time. Before that it was like sitting on polished oak. 
3: A pair of Le Col bib shorts that were a bit of a random purchase from a cycling shop in Devon. Normally £100 plus, these were around £40 as they were actually the local club kit, and they have a bit of obscure advertising on the thighs and no external Le Col branding (though they do have branding on the internal labels and on the tags). They're mega comfy.


----------



## Nibor (30 Dec 2016)

1 Kask Mojito helmet in XL ( first helmet that really fitted my massive bonce)
2 Park Tools work stand
3 Brooks C17 my bum loves it.


----------



## Tojo (31 Dec 2016)

1. Mountain Bike
2. Road Bike
3. CX bike 

NB: above not in any relevant order of preference.

Anything else that bolts onto them is irrelevant when you have the basics to build on.......


----------



## freiston (1 Jan 2017)

1. My Jamis Aurora bike
2. Hub dynamo lighting system
3. SKS Longboard mudguards (since I bought my Aurora, Jamis have re-specced the mudguards to something more useful than the ones that came with my bike)

I've just swapped out the handlebars for some Modolo Gran Fondo bars - which I am hoping will prove to be a contender for this list. The original pair were quite shallow and had next to no reach. The new bars step back either side of the clamp to put the tops behind the clamp and give extra long and flat ramps - a whole hand's worth between the tops and the hoods.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

Upgrades to my 1995 Cannondale M500...
1 new back Mavic wheel
2 New XT cassette
3 new Avid brakes

She's an even better ride than before


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jan 2017)

she?

careful now


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> she?
> 
> careful now


Ok 'it'...didn't mean to go all mysogenistic!


----------



## freiston (1 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ok 'it'...didn't mean to go all mysogenistic!


Have to admit, I didn't think Blue Hills was alluding to your misogynism but instead questioning the use of that particular pronoun in the context of 'riding'.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

freiston said:


> Have to admit, I didn't think Blue Hills was alluding to your misogynism but instead questioning the use of that particular pronoun in the context of 'riding'.


Okey...i hadnt spotted that!


----------



## clid61 (1 Jan 2017)

Tube pump and pant clip


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Jan 2017)

freiston said:


> Have to admit, I didn't think Blue Hills was alluding to your misogynism but instead questioning the use of that particular pronoun in the context of 'riding'.


No i wasn't implying misogyny at all, just a tad concerned about exaggerated, er, fondness for, intimacy with the bike. When off tab may post in/appropriate vid. In my experience anyway, a very large number of charges of misogny are nothing of the sort.


----------



## Venod (1 Jan 2017)

Tacx Neo
CX Bike
Buffs


----------



## Lozz360 (2 Jan 2017)

Apart from the bike itself,
1. Professional bike fit.
2. Garmin 520.
3. Shimano overshoes.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2017)

1. Dawes Discovery 501 (2007 - Present)
2. Dawes Discovery 401 (2002 -2007)
3. Dawes Discovery 201 (2001-2002)


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Jan 2017)

Brand loyalty or what?

Are all those steel hybrids?

Bought new or second-hand?

I almost bought a Discovery roundabout the time of your first two purchases - but fell in with Ridgebacks of a slightly older vintage. And am well pleased.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Brand loyalty or what?
> 
> Are all those steel hybrids?
> 
> ...



No, aluminium, the 501 also has carbon forks.

The 201 was second hand and the bike that got me properly started after several false starts with MTB's & tourers, it was stolen.

I have had loads of hybrids pass through from a lot of different brands, but the 501 is my favourite bike, it suited me from day one and after it's planned spring re-furb it'll go across Spain again, making it's hat trick of trans Iberian trips. I can get on that bike and ride all day *and* have fun. 

I have a steel Ridgeback from the late 90's (I think) it's like new now and I like that bike too.


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> 1. Dawes Discovery 501 (2007 - Present)
> 2. Dawes Discovery 401 (2002 -2007)
> 3. Dawes Discovery 201 (2001-2002)


A bit like buses then, three come along one after another.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jan 2017)

bikefit session
garmin etrex
dynohub wheel

but all are trumped by "Surly Big Dummy".


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jan 2017)

meta lon said:


> These 3 i spose..tho i love my giro mtb shoes and many other things..
> 
> View attachment 155515
> View attachment 155516
> View attachment 155517



seen a couple of pics of your cube, it certainly looks like it can do a job.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jan 2017)

Afnug said:


> Buffs



Yep, only got my first couple of buffs this year and I love the versatility.All year round perfection.


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Jan 2017)

Cannondale synapse (2012)
SPD's
Joe Blow track pump


----------

